# Boot Failure (Can't find fix anywhere)



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a bricked Bionic. Edit: I can't get into stock recovery.

[Fastboot Files] Gingerbread 2.3.4 for Droid Bionic XT875 Verizon USA has not worked. 

I've used this method successfully before, but now it does not work. It gets through all the steps and says "pass" is the results tap, but the phone reboots to the following screen:

----
AP Fastboot Flash Mode (S) (Boot Failure)
0A.61

Battery OK
OK to Program
Connect USB
Data Cable

Invailid CG OTV (CG: cdrom): Invalid SP Data
Invailid CG OTV (CG: system): Invalid SP Data
Invailid CG HAB (CG: system, status: 0X004E)
Invailid CG OTV (CG: system)
----

3L3AS3DRoot and 43V3R root for the BIONIC v2.1 was also unsuccessful for me.

Any suggestions?

I have not found any solutions using Google or forum searches.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

are you able to boot into stock recovery?


----------



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

I can boot to the AP Fastboot Screen. If I choose the "Recovery" option it just goes to the Motorola Logo Screen.


----------



## darkstarsinner (Dec 23, 2011)

I will have a fix posted for you by tomorrow. Hang tight my friend. Uploading the files now.


----------



## neckbonest (Oct 29, 2011)

had the same isue and the path saver method worked for me. have you tried it yet?


----------



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

I just tried the path saver method again, but no luck. I think my biggest concern/problem is my phone can't get into recovery. I can only get it to the fastboot menu. The last time I bricked my phone I was able to get the the recovery and access my sd card, and all the over option recovery allows you to do. If I can't get into recovery is there no hope?


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

pshoe said:


> I just tried the path saver method again, but no luck. I think my biggest concern/problem is my phone can't get into recovery. I can only get it to the fastboot menu. The last time I bricked my phone I was able to get the the recovery and access my sd card, and all the over option recovery allows you to do. If I can't get into recovery is there no hope?


If you can get into fastboot, reflash the stock recovery manually.


----------



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

G8orDroid said:


> If you can get into fastboot, reflash the stock recovery manually.


Using RSD? If so, I have tried that and get the error I have posed in the OP. However, now it seems I messed up my phone ever more trying other methods because now it fails at step 6/22" "Failed flashing process. Failed flashing process. 6/22 flash 'cdt.bin' -> Phone returned FAIL; phone connected"


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

Use fastboot to flash the recovery.img from the full 5.5.893 FXZ.zip

"fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" making sure you open the command prompt from the directory where the fastboot.exe and dll files are with the recovery.img file.


----------



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

I found a fix: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-hacks/191459-fix-cg-boot-flash-failure-status-7-sideload-package-zip-ro-build-product.html

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

You realize that that fix was developed by Timmy10shoes here on RW and is posted in this forum, right?


----------



## pshoe (Jan 4, 2012)

I know I tried Timmy10shoess' method at somepoint because I remember the useranme linked to one of the methods I used. When I tried it, it didn't work. I'm not sure why it worked using the other person's post. Either way, I'm back up.


----------

